# Over head speaker placement



## Ethan hunt (May 15, 2009)

Hey,
My situation goes like this : I am setting up my home theater (consider it a home theater cum living room) and I have all my speakers panned out except for the subwoofer.
I have a relatively large shelf above the TV so I was thinking of putting my Subs there as putting them down would really cramp up the room.

So, my question is : will those sound same (or about the same) when kept atop the shelf ?
(all vibration control accounted for)

PS: The shelf is 7ft. high from the floor and I have 2x15" subs (have no enclosure yet, as the design might change when I decide to put them atop)


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

In a word No it won't sound the same. Bass wants to propagate along the floor and bounce off stuff. Plus that's going to be one stout shelf. My 12" sub weighs on the order of 50 lbs so a 15" would be that much more. If design is critical then look for inwall sub. My brother has one in his home but it was installed years ago so I don't know the manufacturer. It sounds ok.


----------



## Ethan hunt (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I can finally put some options to rest.
I really want to implement the type of bass that cinemas offer (you know what I mean), so, apart from bass traps and acoustic insulation what all do I have to take in account ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A decent standard sub sitting in a room can vibrate the house. I can only imagine the impact of a unit built into the wall/floor. There can also be huge sound quality differences from a given sub based on the placement within the room (ie: moving the sub changes the sound). I have no idea how you would go about planning a built in unit.


----------

